# Ricominciare dopo un tradimento...



## Old CrollaTutto (28 Settembre 2009)

Eccomi qua, ho visitato tutti i forum del globo tranne questo.

Sono stato tradito dalla mia ragazza e ora che vorremmo ricominciare e che potremmo avere anche una convivenza alle porte sono pieno di dubbi...

La amo? si
Mi fido di lei? si
Potrò vivere sereno? non lo so

E su quest'ultima domanda si concentra tutto il mio problema. Eravamo insieme da tanti anni (ne abbiamo 28 ora). Insomma lei cambia lavoro... io sono sempre la solita routine arriva il collega bello fresco e trac succede.

Una relazione durata 2 mesi, con 3 incontri (in cui si baciavano immagino) molto veloci da circa 15 minuti e il 4 incontro l'ultimo dove invece hanno consumato.

Dopo che è successo circa 15 giorni dopo lei me l'ha confessato (io sono cascato letteralmente dalle nuvole)

Ora affronto tutto il classico repertorio del tradito: immaginare lei con lui, non poter cambiare il passato, non sapere cosa fare.

Ci stiamo frequentando e tutto andrebbe bene se non ci fosse sempre questo maledetto neo:

E' ANDATA A LETTO CON UN ALTRO.

Cavolo fosse stato un bacio e vabbè ok quello ci si può passare sopra, ma andarci a letto(imboscandosi in un parecheggio in macchina) mi fa di uno squallido...

Cioè tutte le mie cene, i miei fiori, il mio amore, tutto buttato nel cesso per un oretta in macchina in un parcheggio squallido...

Ma cazzarola...

Alla fine sono giovane potrei anche rifarmi una vita non dico di no, ma vorrei provarci almeno a recuperare perchè frequentando forum di tradimenti sono venuto a conoscenza di un mondo che non immaginavo neanche esistesse. Quindi una nuova donna non è che mi metterebbe al riparo da futuri tradimenti... anzi potrei anche subirne di peggiori.

Io ho voluto sapere tutto, dove, come, quando, che cosa vi scrivevate etc... tutto.

LA COSA CHE MI FA PIU INKAZZARE e che a questo tizio di lei non gliene frega assolutamente niente capite?

Si è fatta scopare da uno che la reputa a malapena un contenitore in cui svuotarsi... e allora dubito di tutto dell'amore... dei sentimenti... perchè il nostro amroe è stato scavalcato da una cosa così insulsa...

Lei ha fatto un periodo post confessione di circa 2 mesi di "confusione" e la capisco anche queste cose ti mettono a dura prova non so... Insomma lei è pentita, si sente na merda, uno schifo e io non voglio neanche che continui a stare così male...

Ci sono speranza vere di un risanamento della coppia? potremmo archiviare veramente tutto questo come "incidente di percoso" io potrò tornare ad essere pienamente felice e guardare i miei hobby invece di passare il tempo su questi forum?

Il fatto che sia successo una volta sola e me l'abbia confessato quasi subito è un segno a suo favore? ma quanto a suo favore però? a suo favore si sarebbe dovuta fermare molto prima...


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2009)

Ciao, benvenuto. E' successo qualcosa fra voi all'epoca del suo tradimento? Qualche segnale di raffreddamento, di distacco, una divergenza di opinioni...


----------



## Kid (28 Settembre 2009)

CrollaTutto ha detto:


> Eccomi qua, ho visitato tutti i forum del globo tranne questo.
> 
> Sono stato tradito dalla mia ragazza e ora che vorremmo ricominciare e che potremmo avere anche una convivenza alle porte sono pieno di dubbi...
> 
> ...


Ciao crollatutto (bel nick), ti posso capire benissimo e le tue paure sono le paure di tutti i traditi. Io sto affrotnando una terapia di coppia con mia moglie e l'impressione che ho è che possa servire. Forse potrebbe fare bene anche a voi. Io sono del parere che un tradimento sia difficile da perdonare nel senso stretto della parola, però forse lavorandoci su si può elaborarlo fino a riuscire non dico a comprenderlo, ma almeno a "sminuirlo".

Pure io non riesco ad accettare il fatto che mia moglie sia stata a letto con un altro uomo, però... la amo. E poi, piccolo particolare, probabilmente lei mi ha tradito perchè prima l'ho tradita io. L'importante è capire quale dolore si ha dato al partner e tentare di ricostruire. 

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Settembre 2009)

CrollaTutto ha detto:


> La amo? si
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao
ti ho grassettato una grossa contraddizione su cui dovresti riflettere

ed in rosso una cosa che ti fa male, ma che è meglio accantonare finchè non decidi cosa fare

in viola una cosa sbagliata da più punti di vista
intanto non tutti tradiscono
poi nessuno ti potrà mai mettere al sicuro dai tradimenti
al momento tu sai solo che lei ti ha tradito
non sai se lei lo potrebbe rifare
non dici se ti ha detto perchè l'ha fatto

non dici da quanto siete insieme

può essere che l'ha spaventata l'idea di rendere tutto più definitivo con una convivenza

tutto può essere
ma non mi sembra il migliore degli inizi


----------



## Old CrollaTutto (28 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuto. E' successo qualcosa fra voi all'epoca del suo tradimento? Qualche segnale di raffreddamento, di distacco, una divergenza di opinioni...


 
Allora io probabilmete miope non ho visto niente... lei si faceva più bella per andare al lavoro che per uscire con me (ok si dai son scemo)

Però tra i motivi del tradimento diciamo che lei ha detto:
Mancanza di attenzioni
Non notavo se si faceva bella
Pochi complimenti
Si sentiva un po soffocata da me

Allora io su questi punti ci ho riflettuto, ed è vero che magari non notavo e non le facevo più un complimento per ogni singolo vestito che mettesse ma porca trota diciamo le cose come le vedo io.

Dopo tanti anni la desideravo sessualmente ancora tutti i giorni, le saltavo sempre addosso.
La ricoprivo di attenzioni, cucinavo per lei, facevo la spesa per lei, non saltavo una ricorrenza(ogni mese), la portavo a cena... 
Avevo preso la nostra futura casa, mi impegnavo nel lavoro per darli un futuro migliore...

Poi arriva questo (sborone palestrato )che le fa un paio di "sei bellissima", "wow che minigonna oggi" 

E questi complimenti messi li palano in 1 mese tutti i miei anni di attenzione.

Le facevo meno complimenti? si
Le stavo un po addosso? può darsi

Ma da qua ad andare a letto con un altro secondo me ce ne passa.

La verità era una sola, era in crisi con me(mi amava molto poco), mi dava oramai ogni gesto mio per scontato e si è voluta fare la trombata col lo sborone palestrato (BRUTTO COME LA PESTA) ma di bel fisico.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2009)

CrollaTutto ha detto:


> Eccomi qua, ho visitato tutti i forum del globo tranne questo.
> 
> Sono stato tradito dalla mia ragazza e ora che vorremmo ricominciare e che potremmo avere anche una convivenza alle porte sono pieno di dubbi...
> 
> ...


 Benvenuto crolla tutto!
Come molti traditi la tua sensazione è: ci sono le macerie che crollano, cerco di puntellare la struttura.
Cosa faresti se l'edificio in cui ti trovi stesse crollando? Scapperesti!!! 
Però capisco che dentro c'è un'altra persona a cui tieni e che non puoi scappare e basta.
La verità è che non si torna indietro, a 5 minuti prima del crollo. 
Quello che avrai alla fine saranno solo macerie.
Penso che si possa ricostruire un'altra casa e in un altro luogo. Persino con la stessa persona. Ma la casa sarà sempre diversa da quella di prima. Questa consapevolezza tu non l'hai ancora e quindi penso che non sia affatto pronto a ricostruire con lei. 
Dovreste staccarvi, non sentirvi per un pò, e poi vedere se fra qualche mese vi vorrete ancora. 
Prova. Potresti capire molte cose.
meglio ora che da sposati e con due figli, no?
E comunque il fatto che lei te l'abbia detto depone a suo favore ma non garantisce niente. Nella vita non ci sono garanzie.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Settembre 2009)

Benvenuto, Crollatutto.

Personalmente trovo la terapia di coppia sia insensata, specie in una coppia giovane. Cosa potete dirvi?! Che lei ha sbagliato?! Lo sa già, thanks. Ma se l'ha fatto, c'è un perché.

Questo perché sempre piu' spesso è routine, noia, voglia di sentirsi vivi. Quello che una volta davano i matrimoni giovanili, con figli all'età giusta (e non in età geriatrica...), la costruzione di una casa, etc.

Invece immagino siete ancora ggiovani, al 15 esimo week - end insieme la noia ammazza.

Rifletti su questo, capisco il dolore, ma queste cose non si risolvono con la "terapia" (cosa c'è di malato?!) ma con virate esistenziali (o dentro o fuori) decise.

Auguri!!!


----------



## Old CUPIDO (28 Settembre 2009)

Ciao, so benissimo come si stà, dovrebbe provare un po' il mio compagno, niente intimità da un anno (dice che non ne sente il bisogno e io impazzisco), continua a vedere la sua ex ragazza da sempre, non un complimento, arriva dal lavoro, si sdraia, si alza per mangiare e si risdraia, 5 volte su 7 dorme sul divano e per ben finire passa le serate a rispondere ai SUOI messaggini... 
E' molto fortunata ad avere accanto un uomo come te... è una stupida a rischiare di perdere tutto solo per una "sveltina"... 
Non so darti consigli perchè ne ho più bisogno di te... valuta bene la situazione, so che fa male ma se lo ha fatto una volta, può rifarlo... ne vale la pena??? 
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Settembre 2009)

CrollaTutto ha detto:


> Allora io probabilmete miope non ho visto niente... lei si faceva più bella per andare al lavoro che per uscire con me (ok si dai son scemo)
> 
> Però tra i motivi del tradimento diciamo che lei ha detto:
> Mancanza di attenzioni
> ...


confermo quel che ti ho detto

non mi pare ci siano i presupposti per continuare

e quoto grande


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2009)

CUPIDO ha detto:


> Ciao, so benissimo come si stà, dovrebbe provare un po' il mio compagno, niente intimità da un anno (dice che non ne sente il bisogno e io impazzisco), continua a vedere la sua ex ragazza da sempre, non un complimento, arriva dal lavoro, si sdraia, si alza per mangiare e si risdraia, 5 volte su 7 dorme sul divano e per ben finire passa le serate a rispondere ai SUOI messaggini...
> E' molto fortunata ad avere accanto un uomo come te... è una stupida a rischiare di perdere tutto solo per una "sveltina"...
> Non so darti consigli perchè ne ho più bisogno di te... valuta bene la situazione, so che fa male ma se lo ha fatto una volta, può rifarlo... ne vale la pena???
> In bocca al lupo.


 se l'ha fatto una volta può rifarlo e se non l'ha mai fatto può farlo poi.
Non ci sono garanzie nella vita.


----------



## Old CrollaTutto (28 Settembre 2009)

@Cupido
Ciao, mi dispiace per la tua situazione, guarda io sono un giovane dalla mente aperta ma ho un concetto antico della donna. Nel senso che ho un rispetto altissimo per le donne e se stai con me la cosa minima che puoi essere ai miei occhi è principessa. Ora devo fare i conti col fatto che la mia principessa abbia concesso quello che io ritenevo più prezioso (la sua intimità) ad un altro.
Sul discorso farlo, rifarlo non ci credo tanto... se è vero che chi l'ha fatto una volta può rifarlo, è vero anche che chi non l'ha mai fatto può farlo la prima volta.

@Grande82
Infatti io non sono voluto fuggire e ho cercato di affrontare la cosa da persone matura, dopo qualche mese di burrasca(più da parte sua) ora la faccenda si sta normalizzando.
Il problema fondamentale è che con lei sto bene come prima, non mi manca nulla come prima... il problema è appunto che mi ha tradito.


----------



## Old CrollaTutto (28 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> confermo quel che ti ho detto
> 
> non mi pare ci siano i presupposti per continuare
> 
> e quoto grande


 
Scusa mi potresti dire perchè non vedi i presupposti per continuare? lo so che magri gli hai già elencati o lasciati sottointesi ma ho bisogno di chiarezza


----------



## Amoremio (28 Settembre 2009)

doppio invio incomprensibile


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2009)

CUPIDO ha detto:


> Ciao, so benissimo come si stà, dovrebbe provare un po' il mio compagno, niente intimità da un anno (dice che non ne sente il bisogno e io impazzisco), continua a vedere la sua ex ragazza da sempre, non un complimento, arriva dal lavoro, si sdraia, si alza per mangiare e si risdraia, 5 volte su 7 dorme sul divano e per ben finire passa le serate a rispondere ai SUOI messaggini...
> E' molto fortunata ad avere accanto un uomo come te... è una stupida a rischiare di perdere tutto solo per una "sveltina"...
> Non so darti consigli perchè ne ho più bisogno di te... valuta bene la situazione, so che fa male ma se lo ha fatto una volta, può rifarlo... ne vale la pena???
> In bocca al lupo.





CrollaTutto ha detto:


> @Cupido
> Ciao, mi dispiace per la tua situazione, guarda io sono un giovane dalla mente aperta ma ho un concetto antico della donna. Nel senso che ho un rispetto altissimo per le donne e se stai con me la cosa minima che puoi essere ai miei occhi è principessa. Ora devo fare i conti col fatto che la mia principessa abbia concesso quello che io ritenevo più prezioso (la sua intimità) ad un altro.
> Sul discorso farlo, rifarlo non ci credo tanto... se è vero che chi l'ha fatto una volta può rifarlo, è vero anche che chi non l'ha mai fatto può farlo la prima volta.
> 
> ...


 quello che fino a ieri era grande amore, può essere normalità oggi?
io credo che tu stia tenendo in piedi la baracca, con la forza delle spalle, per far uscire entrambi e ora.... sei incastrato!!! 
Lei ne è uscita e pretende che tu faccia lo stesso con semplicità.
Io posso solo ripeterti che ti stai mettendo in una situazione di stallo che non senti tua, ma che ti pare giusta, come una muta accettazione. Non è questa una scelta consapevole.
Tu la sposeresti domani mattina? Rispondi solo a questo e di getto.


----------



## Old CrollaTutto (28 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quello che fino a ieri era grande amore, può essere normalità oggi?
> io credo che tu stia tenendo in piedi la baracca, con la forza delle spalle, per far uscire entrambi e ora.... sei incastrato!!!
> Lei ne è uscita e pretende che tu faccia lo stesso con semplicità.
> Io posso solo ripeterti che ti stai mettendo in una situazione di stallo che non senti tua, ma che ti pare giusta, come una muta accettazione. Non è questa una scelta consapevole.
> Tu la sposeresti domani mattina? Rispondi solo a questo e di getto.


 
Quindi insomma da un tradimento non si esce... cioè il traditore lo fa consapevole che sta uccidendo la storia con l'altro.

Insomma non c'è via di scampo...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2009)

CrollaTutto ha detto:


> Quindi insomma da un tradimento non si esce... cioè il traditore lo fa consapevole che sta uccidendo la storia con l'altro.
> 
> Insomma non c'è via di scampo...


 no, non c'è via di scampo.
QUELLA storia è finita per sempre.

Forse, ma solo forse, se ne potrà iniziare un'altra... magari fra qualche tempo..... (magari con la stessa persona)


----------



## Kid (28 Settembre 2009)

CrollaTutto ha detto:


> Quindi insomma da un tradimento non si esce... cioè il traditore lo fa consapevole che sta uccidendo la storia con l'altro.
> 
> Insomma non c'è via di scampo...


No, secondo me non è così. Io mi resi conto di amare davvero mia moglie solo in seguito al mio tradimento. E quando ho smascherato mia moglie, quando ormai tra le mie colpe e le sue il nostro rapporto sembrava essere arrivato al capolinea, ci siamo venuti incontro, perchè avevamo paura di perderci davvero.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2009)

tu la sposeresti domani mattina?


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> No, secondo me non è così. Io mi resi conto di amare davvero mia moglie solo in seguito al mio tradimento. E quando ho smascherato mia moglie, quando ormai tra le mie colpe e le sue il nostro rapporto sembrava essere arrivato al capolinea, ci siamo venuti incontro, perchè avevamo paura di perderci davvero.


 voi siete sposati e avete un figlio. 
ci passa tutta la differenza del mondo.


----------



## Kid (28 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> voi siete sposati e avete un figlio.
> ci passa tutta la differenza del mondo.



Forse hai ragione...


----------



## Old CrollaTutto (28 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tu la sposeresti domani mattina?


 
Stiamo pensando di andare a convivere, il discorso matrimonio non lo faccio anche prima del suo tradimento io ero comunque titubante mi sentivo "troppo giovane" per il passo.

Guarda ti dico la verità, non so cosa fare. Non è una questione di poco amore... perchè io con lei sto come prima anzi forse adesso assaporo ogni istante.

Ma sono anche un maschio, un maschio con il suo stupido orgoglio. E neanche tanto stupido.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Settembre 2009)

CrollaTutto ha detto:


> Scusa mi potresti dire perchè non vedi i presupposti per continuare? lo so che magri gli hai già elencati o lasciati sottointesi ma ho bisogno di chiarezza





CrollaTutto ha detto:


> Quindi insomma da un tradimento non si esce... cioè il traditore lo fa consapevole che sta uccidendo la storia con l'altro.
> 
> Insomma non c'è via di scampo...


da un tradimento si può anche uscire
ma non come si era prima

il traditore se ne frega di uccidere una storia
a melapena si ricorda di avere in corso una storia

se hai bisogno di credere che la tua donna non ti tradirà, come emerge dai tuoi post, lei è, al momento la persona sbagliata

se ti tradisce alla vigilia della convivenza
che farà quando avrà la crisi dei 40 anni?
ma soprattutto
tradire è sbagliato anche dopo 30 anni con lo stesso partner
quando la routine è la norma
e le circostanze impediscono una frizzante vita di coppia

voi siete all'inizio

ok può essere scivolata

ma poi ha scaricato la sua coscienza raccontandotelo
io non credo sia un gesto da persona che ti vuole ed è disposta a fare qualunque cosa per te

e poi ti dice che è tutta colpa di mancanze tue
(che è un classico dei traditori)
 segnalando mancanze che tu confermi solo in parte
e che di solito si aggravano col passare degli anni e l'arrivo di figli


----------



## Amoremio (28 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> voi siete sposati e avete un figlio.
> ci passa tutta la differenza del mondo.


ti straquoto


----------



## Verena67 (28 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> No, secondo me non è così. *Io mi resi conto di amare davvero mia moglie solo in seguito al mio tradimento*. E quando ho smascherato mia moglie, quando ormai tra le mie colpe e le sue il nostro rapporto sembrava essere arrivato al capolinea, ci siamo venuti incontro, perchè avevamo paura di perderci davvero.


 
Inside, mi chiedo se il tuo sentimento sia amore...o paura.


----------



## Kid (28 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Inside, mi chiedo se il tuo sentimento sia amore...o paura.



Vere, mi manca solo che qualcuno insinui questo dubbio nel mio fragile animo...


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (28 Settembre 2009)

CrollaTutto ha detto:


> Eccomi qua, ho visitato tutti i forum del globo tranne questo.
> 
> Sono stato tradito dalla mia ragazza e ora che vorremmo ricominciare e che potremmo avere anche una convivenza alle porte sono pieno di dubbi...
> 
> ...



Molte similitudini con me.
Anch'io tradito
Anche la mia trombava in macchina ( e che trombate)
Non farti ingannare dal posto
in macchina l'intimita' e' molto profonda

risposta : 
tenta per non avere rimpianti
tra un po' di mesi soffrirai di meno 
ma non potrai mai dimenticare .

Ci sono dentro anch'io , ed e' passato 1 anno e mezzo ....
ma non riesco a dimenticare......


----------



## Old Confù (28 Settembre 2009)

CrollaTutto ha detto:


> Eccomi qua, ho visitato tutti i forum del globo tranne questo.
> 
> Sono stato tradito dalla mia ragazza e ora che vorremmo ricominciare e che potremmo avere anche una convivenza alle porte sono pieno di dubbi...
> 
> ...


Ammesso che tu voglia recuperare con lei, ma perchè andare a vivere insieme adesso, che ancora la cosa è così fresca?!? Mi sembra un'accelerazione fatta come per mettere una "pezza al buco"!!!!

Prenditi un pò di tempo per te, tanto se lei è sincera...lo capirai col tempo (molto tempo) anche senza che tu faccia assolutamente nulla!!!!


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2009)

*CrollaTutto*

Rileggiti gli interventi di Grande... trovi quasi tutte le risposte, ma tu cerchi rassicurazioni, e quelle le trovi solo dentro di te.
Adesso la sola cosa che puoi fare é cercare di ri-conoscere lei con un percorso diverso e che deve estraniarsi da quello che eravate prima.
Lei é tutte le cose che sapevi più questa che ha potuto essere... mischia tutto e decidi se c'é spazio per una rinascita... le ricostruzioni senza il riconoscersi sono come le pezze al c..., troppo evidenti per non essere sempre sotto gli occhi.
Auguri
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (28 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Vere, mi manca solo che qualcuno insinui questo dubbio nel mio fragile animo...


 
è che noi siamo molto pazienti.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Settembre 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Molte similitudini con me.
> Anch'io tradito
> Anche la mia trombava in macchina ( e che trombate)
> Non farti ingannare dal posto
> ...


 
è la mobilità che è purtroppo ridotta! (sai l'abitacolo piccolo...)


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione...


 Insy, certo che ho ragione!!
Se tu non avessi un figlio ti direi: esci di casa e rientraci solo DOPO la terapia!
Ma un figlio c'è e le sue esigenze vengono prima delle vostre.
Certo, dovevate pensarci prima di corna e controcorna, ma ora le cose stanno così e lui deve essere sereno. 
Avete il DOVERE di riprovare per lui!!!! Se non ci fosse un figlio non avreste alcun dovere di riprovare, ma anzi, vi consiglierei di cercare ora che siete giovani se esiste un'alternativa valida. E l'unico modo per scoprirlo è lasciarsi e fare altre esperienze. Conosco almeno 4 coppie felicissime e con molti figli che hanno fatto questa scelta: si sono lasciate per problemi varissimi. Poi, ad un certo punto, si sono reincontrati. E hanno capito che era quello ceh volevano, stare insieme, e solo il momento/le circostanze, erano state sbagliate.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2009)

CrollaTutto ha detto:


> Stiamo pensando di andare a convivere, il discorso matrimonio non lo faccio anche prima del suo tradimento io ero comunque titubante mi sentivo "troppo giovane" per il passo.
> 
> Guarda ti dico la verità, non so cosa fare. Non è una questione di poco amore... perchè io con lei sto come prima anzi forse adesso assaporo ogni istante.
> 
> Ma sono anche un maschio, un maschio con il suo stupido orgoglio. E neanche tanto stupido.


 io pure ti dico la verità: non sei pronto.
smettiamo di vedere la convivenza come un passaggio da casa di mammà a casa di coppia coi mobili ikea carini, ok?
La convivenza è un passo importantissimo, come il matrimonio!!!
E non si fa come 'prova' perchè metti in mezzo cose che non dovrebbero farne parte: interessi, soldi, proprietà, cointestazioni... se va male pure dei figli!!!
Certe scelte si fanno consapevolmente perchè è DIFFICILE stare in due e vivere insieme! E non si usa come mezzo per superare una crisi!
tu non sei pronto a questa relazione, tanto più ora che si è complicata.
Prendetevi del tempo.
dille che hai bisogno di capire se puoi stare senza di lei e proponile una paura di sei mesi durante i quali non vi sentirete.
E vedi come ti senti! cosa sono sei mesi in un amore che dura per 70anni e quindi in una vita? Cosa sono se è l'amore del secolo???



OT Vere, quotami, dai, erano parole tue in un certo senso!


----------



## Old CrollaTutto (28 Settembre 2009)

Se vabbè 6 mesi...

E poi? oltre al tradimento dovrei mettere in conto le nuove esperienze che può essersi fatta in questi 6 mesi...

Grande idea la tua.

In 6 mesi uno per forza ci esce da una storia...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2009)

CrollaTutto ha detto:


> Se vabbè 6 mesi...
> 
> E poi? oltre al tradimento dovrei mettere in conto le nuove esperienze che può essersi fatta in questi 6 mesi...
> 
> ...


 se pensì così, guarda, dal cuore, chiudi. 
E pensa a te per un pò.
goditi la vita e la giovane età.
che non ti venga il prurito fra qualche anno.
E poi vedi cosa viene!


----------



## Old Confù (28 Settembre 2009)

CrollaTutto ha detto:


> Se vabbè 6 mesi...
> 
> E poi? oltre al tradimento dovrei mettere in conto le nuove esperienze che può essersi fatta in questi 6 mesi...
> 
> ...


Ma che dici?!? 6 mesi è, appunto, il tempo minimo che occorre per poter capire se ci si tiene veramente l'uno all'altro...

In sei mesi si possono passare tante fasi e tante esperienze...e se alla base qualcosa c'è, viene fuori...altrimenti vuol dire che davvero non ne valeva la pena di provare a ricominciare!!!!

Se parli così Crolla, è perchè hai talmente tanta paura...da non volerti mettere alla prova...non capendo che così è comunque un suicidio...perchè è passato talmente poco tempo...che tu serbi ancora rancore, paura e insicurezze...e lei scampata la prima, alla prossima crisi: 8 su 10 ti cornifica di nuovo!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma che dici?!? 6 mesi è, appunto, il tempo minimo che occorre per poter capire se ci si tiene veramente l'uno all'altro...
> 
> In sei mesi si possono passare tante fasi e tante esperienze...e se alla base qualcosa c'è, viene fuori...altrimenti vuol dire che davvero non ne valeva la pena di provare a ricominciare!!!!
> 
> Se parli così Crolla, è perchè hai talmente tanta paura...da non volerti mettere alla prova...non capendo che così è comunque un suicidio...perchè è passato talmente poco tempo...che tu serbi ancora rancore, paura e insicurezze...e lei scampata la prima, alla prossima crisi: 8 su 10 ti cornifica di nuovo!!!!


 confù, se lui dice così è perchè è certo che lei in 6 mesi se lo dimentica ben bene!!!
E io una persona che in 6 mesi di pausa mi dimentica.. non la vorrei!


----------



## Old Confù (28 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> confù, se lui dice così è perchè è certo che lei in 6 mesi se lo dimentica ben bene!!!
> E io una persona che in 6 mesi di pausa mi dimentica.. non la vorrei!


Quello che farei notare a Crolla è che è semplice i primi mesi implorare perdono, se un minimo ci si tiene a quella persona e se ti rendi conto che l'altro e peggio....(e sicuramente, la sua ragazza avrà fatto il paragone tra il ragazzo tanto innamorato e il tipo che dopo la trombata è tornato a farsi i cazzi suoi). Quindi mi sembra ovvio che anche per una questione di "convenienza" lei si dica pentita e tenti un recupero...

Quello che preme, è che Crolla...dovrebbe capire appunto se lei è mossa da un qualche scopo, da paura o se effettivamente si è resa conto della gravissima cazzata fatta e dell'amore che ancora prova...
E in questo non sono sufficienti i pianti(Crolla, forse tu non lo sai...ma una buona parte di traditori piange subito dopo la confessione e supplica perdono...anche se magari non è proprio quello che vorrebbe in realtà... e anche se preferirebbero partire dopo 15 gg per aprire un baretto a Cuba!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  . Il problema sorge, però...quando il pentimento e la voglia di ricostruire, devono essere dimostrati per più tempo....lì chi davvero non ha intenzioni sincere, cede...scoprendo le vere ragioni!!!

Per questo le pause lunghe sono così utili...

Se io avessi fatto un torto grave e sapessi di avere anche una sola minima possibilità di poter recuperare, non riuscire a stare...farei come una pazza per mesi e mesi per farmi perdonare e ricostruire, anche se dovessi sapere che i tempi potrebbero essere lunghi!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *Cosa sono se è l'amore del secolo*???
> 
> 
> 
> OT Vere, quotami, dai, erano parole tue in un certo senso!


 
ti quoto ti quoto mon amour, come non potrei!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> confù, se lui dice così è perchè è certo che lei in 6 mesi se lo dimentica ben bene!!!
> E io *una persona che in 6 mesi di pausa mi dimentica*.. non la vorrei!


 
neanche quelli che non dimenticano mai sono tanto a posto, eh!


----------



## Old Confù (28 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> neanche quelli che non dimenticano mai sono tanto a posto, eh!


Dai Vere, si suppone che se lei sia innamorata e pentita non lo dimentichi in sei mesi...soprattutto visto che le cose prima del suo tradimento, tanto male non andavano. Qui gioca anche il senso di colpa, e il fatto che lui non abbia chiesto una pausa tanto per...

Lì si, nel caso della "classica pausa di riflessione" che manco un mese di tempo gli avrei dato!!!!!

Anche non dimenticare mai...quando ce ne sarebbe bisogno...è sintomo di qualcosa che non và e di ossessione!!!!


----------



## Old CrollaTutto (28 Settembre 2009)

Ciao grazie a tutti per le risposte.

Vi aggiungo dei dettagli perchè se no forse la situazione non è chiara

Dopo il tradimento non siamo tornati subito insieme o meglio abbiamo passato dei mesi un po separati, ci si sentiva e vedeva ogni tanto (comitiva in comune).

Lei diciamo che dopo la confessione non ha voluto riprovarci subito, mentre io ovviamente preso dal colpo correvo per non volerla perdere.

Mettete quindi qualche mese di tira e molla.

L'ultimo mese eravamo proprio solo amici (neanche un bacio), poi lei dopo tutto questo periodo ha detto che avrebbe voluto riprovarci che ha capito che vuole me per tutta la vita etc etc

E ora siamo qui al "riprovarci"

In questi mesi di tira e molla io ho avuto anche "altre tresche" una in particolare si è conclusa in qualcosa ma mi ha fatto solo capire di tenere ancora a lei.

Ho fatto la prova "tresca" per dimenticarla, ma concluso con l'altra l'ho quasi sbattuta fuori e sono corso da lei non so perchè.

Quindi non stiamo parlando di una cosa freschissima ma insomma di un bel po di mesi di degenero.

Io al momento non gli ho dato ancora conferme da parte mia, ho accosentito a riprovare a frequentarci(non abbiamo ancora ufficializzato niente però) perchè come le ho detto "io a lei ci tengo ancora ma quello che mi ha fatto mi fa ancora molto male"

Ho semplicemente deciso di concedere del tempo a noi due e a LEI soprattuto per dimostrare di essere veramente pentita e di dimostrarmi amore.

Ho messo anch'io in cantiere l'ipotesi che sia tornata per "comodo" infatti io sto cercando di fare il meno "accomodante" possibile... insomma di farla correre un po...


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2009)

*Crolla tutto*

Appunto è crollato tutto...è crollata la credibilità della tua donna....mi chiedo la stimi?Che considerazione hai di lei?Sai che c'è?Sei giovane...un pò di amor proprio...e mettiti tutto alle spalle.....è crollato tutto....e credimi quando si è rotto si è rotto....!!


----------



## Old CrollaTutto (28 Settembre 2009)

Su questo hai ragione ma bisogna mettere sul piatto tutto.


Tanti anni e una storia bellissima
Uno scivolone
Che fare?

Cioè non è che mi sta piantando corna da 3 anni capisci? ok ha sbagliato, l'ha amesso, l'ha confessato IO NN MI SAREI ACCORTO DI NIENTE e vuole riprovarci.

Devo anche pormi la domanda: io sono esente da tradimenti? se avessi trovato una bella ragazza disposta a fare sesso l'avrei tradita? non so! 

Ma non è neanche una storia da niente sono più di 5 anni che siamo insieme e da 8 che ci frequentiamo.


E quindi prima di fare quello orgoglioso che chiude tutto e se va le provo tutte. Cioè se provo a mettermi nei suoi panni e dire, se l'avessi fatto io... mi sarebbe piaciuto che lei mi desse un altra possibilità? e se me l'avesse data quanto avrei fatto per farle capire quanto sono pentito e quanto la amo?


----------



## Old Confù (28 Settembre 2009)

CrollaTutto ha detto:


> Ciao grazie a tutti per le risposte.
> 
> Vi aggiungo dei dettagli perchè se no forse la situazione non è chiara
> 
> ...


Secondo me siamo sempre lì, il tempo trascorso non ha la stessa valenza....anche perchè all'inizio era lei a voler prendere tempo...le dinamiche potrebbero diversificarsi se fossi, invece, tu a farlo....e secondo me dovresti!!!!!


----------



## Old aristocat (28 Settembre 2009)

CrollaTutto ha detto:


> Sono stato tradito dalla mia ragazza
> Potrò vivere sereno? non lo so
> 
> arriva il collega bello fresco e trac succede.
> ...


Chiediti se pure a lei non gliene frega assolutamente niente di lui
chiediti come mai è successo questo; se veramente l'ha fatto solo per spezzare dalla routine
oppure perchè lei vede veramente qualcosa di speciale in questo nuovo collega
chiediti anche se la retromarcia della tua fidanzata dipenda solo dal fatto che si è accorta che lui non prova le stesse cose per lei
e *non* perchè si è resa conto di amare solo te...
non lo so... tu la conosci meglio.


----------



## Old Becco (28 Settembre 2009)

Caro Crollatutto. Ti dico la mia poi vado a letto. (da solo come avviene da 27 anni)
Io molerei tutto. La fiducia in te la puoi ritrovare, perchè se analizzi le  tue distarzioni, poi la prossima volta puoi starci più attento. La fiducia nellle altre magari non la metterei nemmeno in discussione. Ma ad una donna che si è fatta s....... perchè tu non eri abbastanza attento ai suoi vestiti io non darei mai più fiducia. E' una cretina che ha voluto farti del male senza ragione. Pensaci bene, io ho fatto l'errorte di restare con mia moglie dopo che mi aveva tradito prima di sposarci e dopo tanti anni non ho ancora smesso di pentirmi.
Becco


----------



## Old astonished (28 Settembre 2009)

*OT*



Becco ha detto:


> Caro Crollatutto. Ti dico la mia poi vado a letto. (da solo come avviene da 27 anni)
> Io molerei tutto. La fiducia in te la puoi ritrovare, perchè se analizzi le  tue distarzioni, poi la prossima volta puoi starci più attento. La fiducia nellle altre magari non la metterei nemmeno in discussione. Ma ad una donna che si è fatta s....... perchè tu non eri abbastanza attento ai suoi vestiti io non darei mai più fiducia. E' una cretina che ha voluto farti del male senza ragione. Pensaci bene, *io ho fatto l'errorte di restare con mia moglie dopo che mi aveva tradito prima di sposarci e dopo tanti anni non ho ancora smesso di pentirmi*.
> Becco


Ciao "tradito",
scusami ma il tuo nick mi pare irrispettoso per te stesso e lo cambierei: da frequentatore del forum leggo i vari thread che mi interessano e quando intervieni tu rimarchi sempre il fatto di essere stato tradito prima e durante il matrimonio e mi chiedo perchè mai farsi del male restando con tua moglie. Di recente ho letto che hai instaurato una relazione con un'altra donna ma se non ho capito male stai ancora a casa con tua moglie in una sorta di convivenza inerziale: ma chi te lo fa fare? Si sente dai tuoi interventi che sei una ersona ferita ed addolorata per quello che ti è successo ma nonostante tutto non hai trovato la fora o il coraggio di piantarla e tentare di rifarti una vita dopo decenni di sufficienza da parte di tua moglie; per carità so bene che solo chi è nella relazione sa qual'è il legame che la tiene insieme nonostante tutto ma la tua dignità dov'è? non credi che ci sia un limite a tutto che sia irrispettoso anche nei confronti di chi questa vita ce l'ha data continuare a stare con una persona che non ci ama, che ci tradisce ripetutamente? Come si può vivere così? quali obbiettivi si possono avere con una persona accanto di cui non si percepisce la stima? Non c'è stimolo a migliorarsi, dopo 27 anni è solo un tirare avanti, un tirare a campare specando quanto di più sacro possa esserci: il nostro tempo che non ci verrà mai dato indietro dunque non è mai troppo tardi per decidere di troncare. Io questa scelta l'ho fatta dopo pochi mesi dalla scoperta del tradimento e non penso di essere particolarmente virtuoso, forte e coraggioso: mi è sembrata l'unica via di uscita. Non esiste nessuna valida motivazione che giustifichi la perdita della propria dignità di fronte a chi non ci rispetta e non mostra segni di pentimento per il proprio sporco operato.

Prendi coraggio e molla tua moglie, qualsiasi siano i vincoli che ti legano a Lei: è evidente che chi ci tradisce in maniera sistematica non può e non vuole stare con Noi e se lo fa è solo per affetto mentre noi abbiamo bisogno di Amore.

Mollala e pensa a ricostruirti un futuro più felice del tuo presente, anche se dovesse significare di restare single a vita, per lo meno avresti la libertà di decidere solo per te senza l'onere di una perenne zavorra sulla coscienza.

Ce la si può fare, basta volersi un minimo di bene, magari sottraendolo a quello che malgrado tutto proviamo per colei/colui che ci hanno traditi.

Buona notte.

astonished


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2009)

Astonished, potrei sbagliarmi ma credo Becco sia separato da moltissimi anni...


----------



## Old astonished (29 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Astonished, potrei sbagliarmi ma credo Becco sia separato da moltissimi anni...


Allora gli chiedo scusa per il mio abbaglio...........

Ciao.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Astonished, potrei sbagliarmi ma credo Becco sia separato da moltissimi anni...








ma quando mai.. a me risulta sposato e convivente con sua moglie.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2009)

Ah si?! Becco per favore chiarisci...ma non avevi detto che avevi trovato recentemente l'amore?!


----------



## Old born_to_run (29 Settembre 2009)

*sul pentirsi*



CrollaTutto ha detto:


> Eccomi qua, ho visitato tutti i forum del globo tranne questo.
> 
> Sono stato tradito dalla mia ragazza e ora che vorremmo ricominciare e che potremmo avere anche una convivenza alle porte sono pieno di dubbi...
> 
> ...


Vuoi la mia?
troncala di netto.Il pentimento è il pane dei mediocri,è un copione già visto e consolidato anche per chi entra nel club dei traditori per la prima volta: se anche lei fosse stata una santa fino a quel momento,mi dispiace  non la salvo.Domani potrebbe probabilmente ricambiare lavoro o ambiente e ricascarci...oppure *assai meno probabilmente* a mio avviso non lascierà che risucceda ancora,ma il cristallo si è incrinato,esiste il precedente e niente sarà più uguale a prima,non tollererai a lungo il fatto di dover rivivere le scene di lei con l'altro e prima o poi combinerai *TU *una cazzata.
Non lasciare che questo succeda.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ah si?! Becco per favore chiarisci...ma non avevi detto che avevi trovato recentemente l'amore?!


sì, ma non ha mai detto di avere una storia "ufficiale" con l'altra..


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2009)

Ah!
Sono proprio l'ultima delle ingenue!


----------



## Old CrollaTutto (29 Settembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> Vuoi la mia?
> troncala di netto.Il pentimento è il pane dei mediocri,è un copione già visto e consolidato anche per chi entra nel club dei traditori per la prima volta: se anche lei fosse stata una santa fino a quel momento,mi dispiace non la salvo.Domani potrebbe probabilmente ricambiare lavoro o ambiente e ricascarci...oppure *assai meno probabilmente* a mio avviso non lascierà che risucceda ancora,ma il cristallo si è incrinato,esiste il precedente e niente sarà più uguale a prima,non tollererai a lungo il fatto di dover rivivere le scene di lei con l'altro e prima o poi combinerai *TU *una cazzata.
> Non lasciare che questo succeda.


Si lo so ma non è cosa facile. 
E' fosse stato veramente un errore? non so. dubito alla fine è stata una storiella... piccola ma pur sempre una storiella e in quel periodo li mi aveva cancellato quindi boh.

Mi piacerebbe che si sistemassero le cose, con lei stavo divinamente.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ah!
> Sono proprio l'ultima delle ingenue!


tu sei decisionista per natura, mentre becco è come rassegnato a non chiedere o volere niente in cui serva prendere una posizione netta.


----------



## Old born_to_run (29 Settembre 2009)

*ricucire*



CrollaTutto ha detto:


> Si lo so ma non è cosa facile.
> E' fosse stato veramente un errore? non so. dubito alla fine è stata una storiella... piccola ma pur sempre una storiella e in quel periodo li mi aveva cancellato quindi boh.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe che si sistemassero le cose, con lei stavo divinamente.


Mi pare che tu sia dubbioso ma abbastanza disposto a perdonare e a metterci una pietra sopra,allora prendi ago e filo e assumiti la responsabilità di *ciò che vai a sistemare* senza tentennamenti o attese di manne dal cielo.
Io farei altro francamente.


----------



## Ingenua (29 Settembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> Vuoi la mia?
> troncala di netto.Il pentimento è il pane dei mediocri,è un copione già visto e consolidato anche per chi entra nel club dei traditori per la prima volta: se anche lei fosse stata una santa fino a quel momento,mi dispiace  non la salvo.Domani potrebbe probabilmente ricambiare lavoro o ambiente e ricascarci...oppure *assai meno probabilmente* a mio avviso non lascierà che risucceda ancora,ma il cristallo si è incrinato,esiste il precedente e niente sarà più uguale a prima,non tollererai a lungo il fatto di dover rivivere le scene di lei con l'altro e prima o poi combinerai *TU *una cazzata.
> Non lasciare che questo succeda.


Ultimamente sto diventando molto più riflessiva di quando lo sia già (e lo sono tanto!) e proprio in questi giorni mi sto convincendo che con chiunque noi stiamo, non ci sarà mai la certezza della fedeltà (da ambo le parti) al 100% perchè siamo tutti umani, tutti sbagliamo e non conosceremo mai fino i fondo la persona che ci sta a fianco, non conosciamo nemmeno noi stessi figuriamoci gli altri! Questo per dire che non bisogna, secondo me, ragionare dicendo "ok, mi ha tradito, la odio, provo rabbia, la lascio e mi rifaccio una vita con un'altra che mi amerà davvero, la lascio anche se con lei stavo bene, etc..." perchè se si ragiona così non si vivrà mai veramente in modo pieno una storia d'amore (se di vero amore si tratta). Secondo me Crollatutto è innamorato ancora e ci tiene veramente a lei e quindi secondo me dovrebbe affrontare la rabbia, il dolore e tutto quello che ne deriva ma affrontarlo con lei e proseguire da persone mature mettendo in conto che la vita non è mai come nei films. Sto parando a mie spese che anche momenti di immenso e insormontabile dolore possono arricchire una storia di Vero Amore.


----------



## Old Confù (29 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Ultimamente sto diventando molto più riflessiva di quando lo sia già (e lo sono tanto!) e proprio in questi giorni mi sto convincendo che con chiunque noi stiamo, non ci sarà mai la certezza della fedeltà (da ambo le parti) al 100% perchè siamo tutti umani, tutti sbagliamo e non conosceremo mai fino i fondo la persona che ci sta a fianco, *non conosciamo nemmeno noi stessi figuriamoci gli altri! Questo per dire che non bisogna, secondo me, ragionare dicendo "ok, mi ha tradito, la odio, provo rabbia, la lascio e mi rifaccio una vita con un'altra che mi amerà davvero, la lascio anche se con lei stavo bene, *etc..." perchè se si ragiona così non si vivrà mai veramente in modo pieno una storia d'amore (se di vero amore si tratta). Secondo me Crollatutto è innamorato ancora e ci tiene veramente a lei e quindi secondo me dovrebbe affrontare la rabbia, il dolore e tutto quello che ne deriva ma affrontarlo con lei e proseguire da persone mature mettendo in conto che la vita non è mai come nei films. Sto parando a mie spese che anche momenti di immenso e insormontabile dolore possono arricchire una storia di Vero Amore.


Ma scusami tanto, chi ha detto questo?!?
A me sembra che il tuo discorso sia solo a sostegno di scelte simili alle tue.

Hai perfettamente ragione, nessuno può darci la sicurezza che lasciando la persona che ci ha traditi, si trovi di meglio...ma questo è uno dei rischi...come lo sarebbe perdonare subito (poichè un secondo tradimento sarebbe, quasi, annunciato). E' anche vero che Crolla è ancora innamorato...ma non ha senso perdonare solo ed esclusivamente in base all'amore, per lo meno sono convinta che il detto *"si perdona finchè si ama"* sia un'emerita cazzata...e solo un modo per giustificare le nostre ossessioni.
Si ama, certo! Ci si và incontro....ma fino ad un certo punto!!! E se una persona sbaglia...vogliamo almeno valutare se è davvero pentita o meno?!?
Più volte si è detto, che il mero perdono a poco serve, che bisogna ricostruire....A me invece sembra che Crolla e la sua ragazza cerchino di coprire le vergogne, accelerando e proggettando convivenze, potenzialmente, fallimentari.
Ciò non toglie che fra un pò di tempo sono liberi di fare quello che vogliono, magari dopo avere elaborato bene e avendo eviscerato i perchè e le insoddisfazioni alla base del tradimento...

Ma insomma, fare un minimo di percorso no?!?


----------



## Old astonished (29 Settembre 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma scusami tanto, chi ha detto questo?!?
> A me sembra che il tuo discorso sia solo a sostegno di scelte simili alle tue.
> 
> Hai perfettamente ragione, nessuno può darci la sicurezza che lasciando la persona che ci ha traditi, si trovi di meglio...ma questo è uno dei rischi...come lo sarebbe perdonare subito (poichè un secondo tradimento sarebbe, quasi, annunciato). E' anche vero che Crolla è ancora innamorato...ma non ha senso perdonare solo ed esclusivamente in base all'amore, per lo meno sono convinta che il detto "si perdona finchè si ama" sia un'emerita cazzata...e solo un modo per giustificare le nostre ossessioni.
> ...


Concordo pienamente: senza dimostrazioni di vero, sincero e profondo  pentimento nemmeno l'amore può concedere il perdono a chi ci ha tradito. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il pentimento è una condizione necessaria seppur non sufficiente (perchè a volte la ferita inferta è tropop grave per poter essere rimarginata), ma il pentimento ci deve essere sempre, altrimenti non serve a nessuno tentare di perdonare e di ricostruire.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tu sei decisionista per natura, mentre becco è come rassegnato a non chiedere o volere niente in cui serva prendere una posizione netta.


 
ma così facendo si è vittime da un lato, carnefici dall'altro!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Sto parando a mie spese che anche momenti di immenso e insormontabile dolore possono arricchire una storia di Vero Amore.


 
E come al solito NON sono d'accordo con te 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se qualcuno mi fa soffrire in modo "immenso e insormontabile", spiacente, ma non fa per me


----------



## Ingenua (29 Settembre 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma scusami tanto, chi ha detto questo?!?
> A me sembra che il tuo discorso sia solo a sostegno di scelte simili alle tue.
> 
> Hai perfettamente ragione, nessuno può darci la sicurezza che lasciando la persona che ci ha traditi, si trovi di meglio...ma questo è uno dei rischi...come lo sarebbe perdonare subito (poichè un secondo tradimento sarebbe, quasi, annunciato). E' anche vero che Crolla è ancora innamorato...ma non ha senso perdonare solo ed esclusivamente in base all'amore, per lo meno sono convinta che il detto *"si perdona finchè si ama"* sia un'emerita cazzata...e solo un modo per giustificare le nostre ossessioni.
> ...


Forse non mi sono spiegata bene. Innanzitutto l'ho specificato che il percorso deve essere fatto da entrambi! La mia osservazione è riferita alla situazione di Crolla dove a me sembra che ci siano le basi per ricostruire, sicuramente non subito e non andando subito a convivere! a me è sembrato di capire che quella di lei sia stata la classica sbandata e nonostante faccia male non è detto che non si riesca ad accettare quello che è successo (NB:non parlo di perdono...). Non voglio assolutamente sostenere scelte come quelle che sto cercando di fare io (non le ho ancora fatte!!!!!) ma solo far capire a Crolla che siamo tutti vulnerabili e che se lui è davvero convinto dei suoi sentimenti di non lasciare nulla di intentato. Forse sbaglio a pensare che alla base di un rapporto tra due persone che decidono di vivere insieme ci sia l'amore? Sarebbe più semplice dire "lasciala e rifatti una vita?". Sicuramente la pensiamo diversamente, forse i un rapporto abbiamo priorità differenti ma non dico e non lo dirò mai che il mio pensione è migliore degli altri.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (29 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è la mobilità che è purtroppo ridotta! (sai l'abitacolo piccolo...)



Avendo subito mesi di tradimento consumato proprio in macchina,
ho fulminato il mio cervello con pensieri alienanti,
ma tuttosommato anche con ragionamenti concreti e logici.
Quindi direi che in macchina......
...avendo la possibilita' di piantare i piedi in appoggio da qualunque parte,
l'uomo riesce a generare delle spinte pelviche molto profonde
senza dover, come dire, "prendere la rincorsa".
Risultato : un'entrata dolce ma molto profonda .
Insomma.....(con tutto il rispetto).......una donna in macchina la sfondi davvero... 


 Datemi un appoggio e vi sfondero' il mondo....
 (Diceva cosi' Archimede?)
 No forse era : "Datemi una leva e vi solleverò il mondo".....


----------



## Ingenua (29 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E come al solito NON sono d'accordo con te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicuramente non avrei soffredo così tanto se non fossi così innamorata... e vedere l'impegno che ci sta mettendo lui per ricominciare mi allarga il cuore. Se lo avessi lasciato subito dicendo "non fai per me", ora mi starei mangiando le mani.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Avendo subito mesi di tradimento consumato proprio in macchina,
> ho fulminato il mio cervello con pensieri alienanti,
> ma tuttosommato anche con ragionamenti concreti e logici.
> Quindi direi che in macchina......
> ...








attento alla leva del cambio, però-


----------



## Old astonished (29 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> attento alla leva del cambio, però-



Sei mitica!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per fortuna di noi maschietti non ci sono più le Renault 4 e le 2CV!


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (29 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> attento alla leva del cambio, però-



acc....l'avevo dimenticata.....

ma tanto nei sedili posteriori non c'e' il cambio....


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (29 Settembre 2009)

astonished ha detto:


> Sei mitica!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Renault 4 ha le sospensioni troppo molli....si vede se 2 ci stanno trombando dentro...


----------



## Old Confù (29 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata bene. Innanzitutto l'ho specificato che il percorso deve essere fatto da entrambi! La mia osservazione è riferita alla situazione di Crolla dove a me sembra che ci siano le basi per ricostruire, sicuramente non subito e non andando subito a convivere! a me è sembrato di capire che quella di lei sia stata la classica sbandata e nonostante faccia male non è detto che non si riesca ad accettare quello che è successo (NB:non parlo di perdono...). Non voglio assolutamente sostenere scelte come quelle che sto cercando di fare io (non le ho ancora fatte!!!!!) ma solo far capire a Crolla che siamo tutti vulnerabili e che se lui è davvero convinto dei suoi sentimenti di non lasciare nulla di intentato. Forse sbaglio a pensare che alla base di un rapporto tra due persone che decidono di vivere insieme ci sia l'amore? Sarebbe più semplice dire "lasciala e rifatti una vita?". Sicuramente la pensiamo diversamente, forse i un rapporto abbiamo priorità differenti *ma non dico e non lo dirò mai che il mio pensione è migliore degli altri.*


Bhè, queste sono parole in bocca che mi stai mettendo tu....come nel tuo post precedente, quando hai sostenuto che chi gli consigliava di aspettare, automaticamente alludeva al lasciarla... Diciamo che non è proprio così comunque...

Quanto alla semplice sbandata di lei...
Sarebbe così se lei, avvenuto l'accaduto, si fosse subito mostrata pentita...
In realtà, lei ha chiesto tempo, lei si è allontanata trattandolo come amico, e vedendolo per circa due mesi solo qualche volta in gruppo...
Ed è questo che a me farebbe suonare il campanellino dall'allarme, avrei il dubbio che forse è tornata suoi suoi passi, "casualmente", quando ha visto che per l'altro era una semplice scopata!!!
Poi da lì...ci potrebbero essere anche altri sviluppi...ma io un bel pò di tempo lo farei passare....diciamo, almeno, proporzionato a quello che si è preso lei per la sua confusione!!!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Datemi un appoggio e vi sfondero' il mondo....
> (Diceva cosi' Archimede?)
> No forse era : "Datemi una leva e vi solleverò il mondo".....


















(e non era Archimede)


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Sicuramente non avrei soffredo così tanto se non fossi così innamorata... e vedere l'impegno che ci sta mettendo lui per ricominciare mi allarga il cuore. *Se lo avessi lasciato subito dicendo "non fai per me", ora mi starei mangiando le mani*.


 
spero tu non debba pentirtene. A me la vita ha confermato esattamente il contrario.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (29 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> (e non era Archimede)


Ho acceso la risposta sbagliata ...... accc...

Mi scusi mister Gerry Scotti , non c'e' la domanda di riserva ?


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2009)

No!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2009)

Rettifico, mi sai che hai ragione ed è di Archimede!!


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (29 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Rettifico, mi sai che hai ragione ed è di Archimede!!


Per sciogliere ogni dubbio provo a chiederlo oggi pomeriggio ad un mio cliente , professore di mate/fisica attualmente direttore di un istituto tecnico.
vediamo che mi risponde ...


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Avendo subito mesi di tradimento consumato proprio in macchina,
> ho fulminato il mio cervello con pensieri alienanti,
> ma tuttosommato anche con ragionamenti concreti e logici.
> Quindi direi che in macchina......
> ...


 
mmmmmh

























mi dai un passaggio quando esco dall'ufficio?


----------



## Ingenua (29 Settembre 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Bhè, *queste sono parole in bocca che mi stai mettendo tu....come nel tuo post precedente, *quando hai sostenuto che chi gli consigliava di aspettare, automaticamente alludeva al lasciarla... Diciamo che non è proprio così comunque...
> 
> Ho deciso che devo iscrivermi ad un corso di italiano perchè mi sto rendendo conto che viene quasi sempre frainteso quello che scrivo...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ingenua (29 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> spero tu non debba pentirtene. A me la vita ha confermato esattamente il contrario.


Spero non sia un augurio!


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (29 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mmmmmh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma vengo con il Ferrarino o con la Porschettina ?


----------



## Grande82 (29 Settembre 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma scusami tanto, chi ha detto questo?!?
> A me sembra che il tuo discorso sia solo a sostegno di scelte simili alle tue.
> 
> Hai perfettamente ragione, nessuno può darci la sicurezza che lasciando la persona che ci ha traditi, si trovi di meglio...ma questo è uno dei rischi...come lo sarebbe perdonare subito (poichè un secondo tradimento sarebbe, quasi, annunciato). E' anche vero che Crolla è ancora innamorato...ma non ha senso perdonare solo ed esclusivamente in base all'amore, per lo meno sono convinta che il detto *"si perdona finchè si ama"* sia un'emerita cazzata...e solo un modo per giustificare le nostre ossessioni.
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (29 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> attento alla leva del cambio, però-


 ....trascuri il frano a mano....


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2009)

Ingenua, va da sé che ti auguro ogni bene.


----------



## Old Confù (29 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


>


solo ora mi rendo conto di aver fatto un uso smodato di G!!!


----------



## Grande82 (29 Settembre 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> solo ora mi rendo conto di aver fatto un uso smodato di G!!!


 in effetti....


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ma vengo con il Ferrarino o con la Porschettina ?


mi sono venute in mente in rapida successione 3 diverse risposte
tutte con garanzia di ban

e non dico più nulla 
se no, mi bannano lo stesso per aver svaccato il 3d di crolla

entro in silenzioVampa


----------



## Old CrollaTutto (29 Settembre 2009)

Ma cosa dovrei aspettarmi da una donna che si vuole far perdonare e che ci tiene?

da tempo ho capito che uomini e donne sono diversi, mentre un uomo si concentrerebbe su regali, sorprese, cene al ristorante...

cosa mi devo aspettare da una lei...


----------



## Old Confù (29 Settembre 2009)

CrollaTutto ha detto:


> Ma cosa dovrei aspettarmi da una donna che si vuole far perdonare e che ci tiene?
> 
> da tempo ho capito che uomini e donne sono diversi, mentre un uomo si concentrerebbe su regali, sorprese, cene al ristorante...
> 
> cosa mi devo aspettare da una lei...


Scherzi vero???
A parte che le donne sanno essere molto sorprendenti all'atto pratico...io all'attivo ho una serie di gesti eclatanti che se volessi farmi perdonare di qualcosa, guarda dubbi non ne avresti, quindi questa tua ultima affermazione è di una banalità sconcertante.

E poi fiori, cene, regali non c'entrano nulla col capire le vere intenzioni...io avevo tutte queste cose dal mio ex, ma col passare del tempo tutto si è rivelato fumo...e sfoltendo è venuto fuori ciò che relamente era...e voleva!!!


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (29 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi sono venute in mente in rapida successione 3 diverse risposte
> tutte con garanzia di ban
> 
> e non dico più nulla
> ...


Naturalmente la mia era una risposta ironica e scherzosa ma non pensavo fosse offensiva ....
Beh, se vuoi mandarmi le risposte in messaggeria privata fallo pure ,
non mi offendo affatto, 
in quello che ho detto o pensato non c'era nulla di cattivo o ambiguo.
Puo' darsi che tu abbia inteso male o io non abbia capito questa tua ultima risposta.

grazie e ciao

tene67


----------



## Amoremio (30 Settembre 2009)

ca va sans dire  

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi sono opportunamente autocensurata


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2009)

*Crolla tutto*

Cosa devi aspettarti?Che prima o poi ti tradirà ancora.....pensala come vuoi un giorno capirai....!!


----------

